# Wie aktiviere ich den AHCI Modus?



## TheCleaner (18. April 2012)

hallo! Ich hab ein ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
Wo finde ich die Option, mit der ich den Modus von IDE auf AHCI umstellen kann?


----------



## dmxforever (18. April 2012)

Im Bios unter Advanced --> Storage


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. April 2012)

was bedeutet ahci nochmal?


----------



## blackout24 (18. April 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> was bedeutet ahci nochmal?



Advanced Host Controller Interface


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. April 2012)

´sollte bei verwendung von ssds ahci aktiv oder nicht aktiv sein?


----------



## hbf878 (18. April 2012)

es sollte aktiv sein. 
die generelle reihenfolge der umstellung, wenn du vorher den ide-modus aktiviert hattest:
1) in die registry gehen ("regedit"). "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"* suchen
2) auf der rechten seite im registry-fenster auf den eintrag start doppelklicken. bei wert "0" eintragen und auf ok drücken
3)den rechner herunterfahren
4)beim nächsten neustart ins bios gehen, auf ahci ändern
5)in windows booten
6)nochmal neustarten

wichtig: erst nach registry-änderung ahci im bios aktivieren

hbf

für genauere anleitung google befragen nach: ahci nachträglich aktivieren windows 7


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2012)

TheCleaner schrieb:


> hallo! Ich hab ein ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
> Wo finde ich die Option, mit der ich den Modus von IDE auf AHCI umstellen kann?


 
Eigentlich sollte der Standard AHCI sein.


----------



## dmxforever (18. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Standard AHCI sein.


 Bei diesem Board leider nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Bei diesem Board leider nicht.


 
Das ist aber ärgerlich. Bei mir ist AHCI standard.
Du musst im Bios auf Advanced gehen und dort nach Storage Configuration suchen.
Schau ins Handbuch. Auf Seite 52.


----------



## TheCleaner (19. April 2012)

Jajaja ich habs doch schon umgestellt, mit der Registryänderung.


----------



## hbf878 (19. April 2012)

TheCleaner schrieb:


> Jajaja ich habs doch schon umgestellt, mit der Registryänderung.


diese anweisung war für "MasterOfDisaster407" . trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass alles geklappt hat . 

hbf


----------

